# this gaming Rig or PS3+HDTV+game



## CommanderShawnzer (May 1, 2012)

this  






*CPU*
	AMD Phenom II 1075T	7420
*Motherboard*
	ASUS M5A88-M  	5486
*GPU*
	MSI AMD/ATI R6850 Cyclone  1 GB	 9761
*RAM*
	G.Skill 4GB DDR3(F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)	1150
*HDD*
	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
*Optical Drive*
	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
*Case	*
Cooler Master Elite 310 red Mid Tower Cabinet	1828
*PSU*
	Seasonic S12II-520	4050
*KB + Mouse*
	logitech mk200 usb 2.0	  854
*UPS*
	Intex 1KVA	2800                   
*Total	*
	38807
with NO GAMES.I have 18 games for PC already


OR







*HDTV*
	Samsung 22" Full HD LCD LA22D400E1R	12,990
*Console*
	Sony PS3 160GB  	16990
*HDMI Cable*
	Nitho Gaming HDMI Cable	 299
*Game*
	God of war 3(PRE-OWNED)	1200                  
*Total	*
	31109
i will get more games in the future


*Dont get into graphics etc. just tell me whats the most VFM deal*
NOTE:i'm frustrated with with pc gaming with having to get a good graphics(read expensive) card to enjoy game at full HD setting with stable framerates,after haggling with different drivers, DRM Clients
*i will get gaming pc, but later*
*For console gaming its simple*
a great console sage on TDF had once said


> The console gaming experience is more fulfilling than any other. There is nothing like opening a can of pepsi, resting your butt on the couch, throwing your legs on the table, sit back and enjoy gaming on a large screen at the press of a button.


+1
also


> So like an Arab with two wives, I went ahead and got myself the best in both worlds. A PlayStation®3 and a Gaming PC


+1

and dont put the fact that console games are expensive
as there are other alternatives too(how you interpret the emoticon is your prob)
the million-dollar question 
bear with hardships of pc gaming or get a hassle free console?
please answer by keeping the stuff in bold in mind


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 1, 2012)

You would be better off with a PS3 if you want a hassle free gaming lifestyle for the next 3-4 years, investing some more bucks in a larger monitor would be sweet, When it comes to PC gaming, the graphics are arguably better than the PS3 but as you said DRM's (Assassin Creed 2  ) spoil the gameplay..but nowadays many games which are released for PC are hassle free to download and install (Read: Steam).. the choice is yours buddy, if you have enough cash. you can be the Arab with 2 wives


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2012)

+1.To gaming PC.
According to me gaming at PC is the best.
Now each and every game in PS3 costs more than 1.8k
Nothing can beat PC-Gaming 
But its your choice


----------



## Sujeet (May 1, 2012)

Your Choice.
If you are FPS lover then PC is better option.
If enjoy every genre of games equally then Buy what you wish to.PC or Console.Both will do a god job.Just make a note of lower prices of Games available on PC.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 1, 2012)

hmmmm......... *i will chose PS3* because there is'nt much intresting on PC game horizon right now but i'l get gaming pc next  year when games like crysis 3,generals 2 and starcraft 2 expansion pack releases

*i just have some questions regarding PS3*
suppose i'm playing a game, and the power goes off does the ps3's firmware get     corrupted like a pc's BIOS/OS? or does ps3 then run on a battery or something?


----------



## Sujeet (May 1, 2012)

^^No battery.
It runs directly from AC.
but the chance of H/W-S/W  failure happens to be low unless it gets damaged due to short circuit ,overvoltage etc,though you may loose your game progress.


----------



## Sarath (May 1, 2012)

Ok since you are more inclined to a console, I will tell you what all will happen in the future.

The argument with PC vs Console usually has this statement, any house hold has a TV (for console) and every household wants a PC which is versatile (means its not just for gaming).

Now you are going ground up on both counts which compounds the problem a little more so for the console. For consoles I have always recommended at least a 32" simply because it allows for one and is really immersive the bigger the screen. Since you intend on getting a 22" I am not sure how good it will be for consoles. Is there no way you can convince you parents to buy a 32" HDTV? 

Now the console part; you put 16.8k and you think it's a lot. In a few months you will completely forget that you even said that. You need a HDMI which can be bought el-cheapo, no probs.
You need a UPS if you have frequent powercuts, the PS3 will brick if there is a powercut during a system update or simply due to more powercuts while playing. Luckily this hasn't happened with me until now, it has always recovered. But if you can I strongly suggest getting a UPS. The cheapest one is enough. 

Games: Games are the only thing you should worry about. When I got my PS3, I saw my friends collection, he had 35k worth of games or more. I was like, "this guy is crazy". After 2 years, I have spent around 30k on gaming and another 11k on hardware alone. But you need not spend so much. Just go with used games. I mostly got original titles, until a few months ago, till IVG happened. 

You can survive on used games for a year or two happily and the game library is just so vast that going for a PS3 is totally justified at this point. 
Games you should get for starters:

--- what ever price is given below, do not pay more than that-------
GoW 3: 800 (not more) (1200 is a joke)
GoW Collection: 1000-1100
Heavy Rain: 500-800 (very famous so easy to get a copy) (play demo first- not everyone likes it)
NFS - HP (if you are into racing and get a cheap copy)
Split second: (Nice game but very difficult to find used)
GT5 -800 (simulation)
DMC4 - 700-800
Enslaved-700-800
Killzone 3 - 800
Dante's inferno 700-800
and many more...

You would still end up paying around 5k-10k a year. Of course if you sell your inventory, it makes more sense. You can get back 80% of what you spent. If you sell it within the week you bought you can get back 90% of the investment. 

Console gaming is a lot different than PC gaming, which is why it makes sense to get both. A big bunch of games are limited to either platforms.



Spoiler



Iam no sage


----------



## Sujeet (May 1, 2012)

Sarath's Idea of Surviving on Used Games is great idea for New Console Gamers.
This way you dont end up spending bombs to play your fav titles.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2012)

There was a very long thread about this discussion and lot of flaming happened there was no net conclusion which one could draw. The only thing i would suggest to you is wether you want good gaming experience but do not care about the graphics then get the ps3 else get a computer it is as simple as that. You can also invest in a better Full HD monitor as someone already pointed out. PS3 can be modded but there is no use because new flagship titles will require upgraded firmware to run. Also you can put virtually everything on a ps3 except a windows. so i guess there is your answer


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 1, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Ok since you are more inclined to a console, I will tell you what all will happen in the future.
> 
> *1. and every household wants a PC which is versatile (means its not just for gaming).*
> 
> ...


1. i have my laptop for PC like versitality
2.well, if it was up to my mom she would get me to make do with our flatscreen 22" boxy TV, you dont know how much pleading it took to get her to agree to the 22" HDTV(and routinely saying this "you know mom, IPL matches look so good on hdtv's and dont you want to see your tv serials in HD")
3.where did you get it that cheap?Ebay,IVG or TE? Post a link please


----------



## Sarath (May 1, 2012)

I bought GoW 3 for 2500 

It sells for 800 on IVG > *www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=31687

just an example


----------



## Baker (May 22, 2012)

regarding game prices... how much it will differ for PC and consoles....?


----------



## Sujeet (May 22, 2012)

^^
Console Prices=2.5x PC Game Prices.approx for most AAA Games.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 22, 2012)

Baker said:


> regarding game prices... how much it will differ for PC and consoles....?



pc game prices : rs 999 for most new games, rs 1299 for some new games
rs 2799 for new games whose publishers dont have tie-ins with indian game distributors


console game prices : rs 2799 to 3599 for new games,
1699 and below for old games


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 22, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 1. i have my laptop for PC like versitality
> 2.well, if it was up to my mom she would get me to make do with our flatscreen 22" boxy TV, you dont know how much pleading it took to get her to agree to the 22" HDTV(and routinely saying this "you know mom, IPL matches look so good on hdtv's and dont you want to see your tv serials in HD")
> 3.where did you get it that cheap?Ebay,IVG or TE? Post a link please



Exactly serials in HD! i agree its not easy to convice.. they say buy with your money when u earn


----------



## eggman (May 28, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Ok since you are more inclined to a console, I will tell you what all will happen in the future.
> 
> The argument with PC vs Console usually has this statement, any house hold has a TV (for console) and every household wants a PC which is versatile (means its not just for gaming).
> 
> ...



Exactly. PS3 has a huge library, and you can easily survive the first 6 months on used games. I usually buy a game for 800 and sell it for 700-750 or so.  Except for RDR and heavy rain, All the games I have bought are used ones. Too muvh VFM! I think i spend less that 500 on 10+ games after I bought Ps3 4 months back. 
And ya, 32inch is a must. 5.1 would be a big bonus though


----------



## funskar (May 28, 2012)

If u r fond of Xclusives like gow3-klz3-gt5-heavy rain.. get a ps3 n hook it up wid min 32" HDTV

If u r more into fps & rpg .. Go for pc.
Btw I own both & bought ps3 especially for gow-Hr
And now waiting for god of war ascension


----------



## rajnusker (May 28, 2012)

IMO wait for PS4.


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2012)

pc gaming FTW!!!


----------



## eggman (May 30, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> IMO wait for PS4.



Not worth it. It won't come before two years atleast. ANd then too it will hardly have any good games for the first year . Not to mention the price would be double of Ps3's current price. No point in missing PS3 now for that.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 30, 2012)

eggman said:


> Not worth it. It won't come before two years atleast. *ANd then too it will hardly have any good games for the first year.* Not to mention the price would be double of Ps3's current price. No point in missing PS3 now for that.



Agree on everything else except for that. Just because Sony made a mistake with PS3 launch titles doesn't mean they'd do the same with PS4. Some of the Sony's First Party developers have already started work on the next gen console, probably with the SKUs. And I'm sure Sony is already in talks with the third party developers as well, they would obviously want to cash in some money with the launch of any new console 
Coming to the price, Sony should have learnt the lesson from the launch price of PS3. So the price of PS4 could be a little lower/affordable.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 30, 2012)

^^ No thats actually pretty standard analogy. Since SONY was developing new platform with each successive release of its console. 

ps2 - power vr gfx
ps3 - cell broad band engine 
ps4 - cell broadband (rumored)

So that is the reason that SONY consoles have a life cycle of almost 8 years. Since when a new console would launch it would take nearly 2 years for the developers to get the hang of it. And as a result the best titles / true potential of the console will only be displayed once it has reached its half life ~ 4 years . It is also the perfect marketing strategy, and also one of the reasons that SONY consoles were so expensive. But i guess with the arrival of the cell broadband engine in the ps3 all that has changed. If rumors are to be believed then the ps4 will be based on the same architecture as the ps3. That gives developers a clear cut edge. Because studios like naughty dog have been able to maximise the cell broadband engine in the ps3 .By the time the ps4 releases the ps3 will be running at its peak. And if the ps4 has a cell broadband engine then they might as well start releasing blockbuster titles in 6 months . 

Another thing which can be noted from this argument is that if SONY continue to use cell broadband engine then the launch price of the ps4 < ps3. And the cycle becomes ~ 4 years.  Also this means that by the time ps5 launches in the market , cell broadband engine architecture will have to be changed. In essence what i am saying is that SONY is going to change the architecture ever 2 console cycles.

And as a conclusion which may be based on rumors i suggest you wait till the launch of the ps4 if you are not in a big hurry to play games. Else get a psp and keep your self happy.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 2, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Else get a psp and keep your self happy.




 my PSP is rusting in peace in its box(button problem)
_____________________________________________________________


i'm buying an LG 32" FULL HD 32LK450/430 Or LG 32" HD ready 32LK311
(when members where recommending 32-incher i didn't get what they were saying)
 22" is very small 32" is just apt for me
anybody an post a list ps3 exclusive games which are in native 1080p?


----------

